# Turtlewax paste wax



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

So turtlewax really are on a run of product development of late


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> So turtlewax really are on a run of product development of late


I'll wait for some reviews to pop up, but man Turtle Wax doesn't seem to have the ability to make super great beads on their products except for the Ice Spray Wax. All the Ceramic and Graphene products seem to have flatter beads that most competitors.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> I'll wait for some reviews to pop up, but man Turtle Wax doesn't seem to have the ability to make super great beads on their products except for the Ice Spray Wax. All the Ceramic and Graphene products seem to have flatter beads that most competitors.


This exactly.

They're not setting the world alight with gloss readings either.

Two important criteria of mine so it'll be a no from me.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

For me it feels like they focus on Chemical resistance.. so it works for the less thought out You Tube reviewer.. It doesn't even translate to real world longevity.

They are easy to use beyond that I don't find them special at all.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Having just got this to try first thoughts - smells quite chemically rather than a "boutique wax smell" - its a bit grabby when you first apply , but that eases up as you wax on , leave to haze over which doesnt take to long and then take off with one morcofibre and buff with another - it does leave a really shiny, glossy slick finish

If it works as well as the new flex wax then , if you maintained it with that i think they have a decent set of products

pics on facebook https://www.facebook.com/detailingworld


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Any beading/sheeting photos?

Pricing for Canadian market is $49.99 for the pot (not sure if it comes with an applicator or cloth). For that money, you're getting into AG UHD territory which comes with an awesome applicator and cloth. Haven't use UHD but if it's better than HD then it would be hard to take the TW product over it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sheep said:


> Any beading/sheeting photos?
> 
> Pricing for Canadian market is $49.99 for the pot (not sure if it comes with an applicator or cloth). For that money, you're getting into AG UHD territory which comes with an awesome applicator and cloth. Haven't use UHD but if it's better than HD then it would be hard to take the TW product over it.


Having done any as yet - as its cold want to let it "set" rather than getting it wet today - hopefully should get some this weekend

and yes maybe a kit option would have been nice ?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> This exactly.
> 
> They're not setting the world alight with gloss readings either.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the "To the Max wax" seemed to have good gloss levels in the tests that Apex Detail put out. I would still wait for Dmitri's Garage as he tests gloss on a flat panel and measures from a higher base gloss.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

For those wanting beading shots -


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sheeting Qualities


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

Those pictures and video look very very impressive. May have to get some on pre-order!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> sheeting Qualities
> 
> Turtlewax Hybrid 75th Birthday Ceramic/ Graphene paste wax - YouTube


Thanks! Any chance you could hit it with a hose on Shower setting?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Have to say the beading doesn't look too bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sheep said:


> Thanks! Any chance you could hit it with a hose on Shower setting?


I dont have a hose with a shower setting - Jet wash and or open hose - never had the need for a rose style shower gun

:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

sharrkey said:


> Have to say the beading doesn't look too bad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tbh with the Previous Turtle wax products i havent worried to much about the beading qualities more the self cleaning ability and i have to say the ceramic hybrid and pro hybrid range have been proving pretty good :thumb:


----------



## Justbaldchris (Jul 6, 2014)

I think this stuff is about 30 quid and released this week.

All the reviews I have seen say its pretty easy to apply and remove etc and we have seen the beading... Longevity is what interests me the most so will sit back and see.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

It looks like they've come up with a good complete system with the Pro range. Quite looking forward to getting my Flex Wax (my mate ordered me some when he got his) to try it out. Once I've used up my Scholl S20 Black I am tempted to give One and Done a go too.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

maybe I fell for the hype but looking at this I got all excited like a kid on xmas eve and pre-ordered it ,hope it lives up to the expectation.lol


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

What does Paaan the advertiser say about it :lol:
Turtle wax do seem to have upped their game this last couple of years but on photographs I have seen it looks to lack a little clarity, although that could be my eyes


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

bellguy said:


> What does Paaan the advertiser say about it :lol:
> 
> Turtle wax do seem to have upped their game this last couple of years but on photographs I have seen it looks to lack a little clarity, although that could be my eyes


Pan? Whatever script he's been sent from turtlewax  
Brian from Apex posted a review also and seems decent enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

sharrkey said:


> Pan? Whatever script he's been sent from turtlewax
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely 100% 

Quite enjoy some of Brian's review's and recommendations etc.


----------



## Swaledale Dubz (Apr 4, 2012)

Sheep said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the "To the Max wax" seemed to have good gloss levels in the tests that Apex Detail put out. I would still wait for Dmitri's Garage as he tests gloss on a flat panel and measures from a higher base gloss.


Thanks for that I'm now addicted to Dmitris garage!!! Who knew there was such a thing as a gloss o meter lol brilliant stuff


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Swaledale Dubz said:


> Thanks for that I'm now addicted to Dmitris garage!!! Who knew there was such a thing as a gloss o meter lol brilliant stuff


His channel is the best when it comes to testing I think. He doesn't weight subjective aspects that heavily, and does a proper wash test using only wash chemicals. His gloss testing setup is also very good, more accurate and repeatable.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Ah the latest wonder product, I still have 4 litres of topaz which I'm slowly giving away to my neighbours! Pan and Brian are as far as I know sponsored "influencers" so I'll wait till people on here give a more balanced review. From the videos it looks to go on very similarly to P21s which anyone who has used it will know it wouldn't last for a full 2 hour car show let alone weeks or months! This product may be different but forgive me for being sceptical!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

m500dpp said:


> Ah the latest wonder product, I still have 4 litres of topaz which I'm slowly giving away to my neighbours! Pan and Brian are as far as I know sponsored "influencers" so I'll wait till people on here give a more balanced review. From the videos it looks to go on very similarly to P21s which anyone who has used it will know it wouldn't last for a full 2 hour car show let alone weeks or months! This product may be different but forgive me for being sceptical!!!


We have applied and are waiting to see how it performs - we found it a bit grabby in colder weather , but once you had a based coat on and then applied over it as such is spread fine - buffing off was a breeze

so this is beading about 7 days after appyling -

( this is after last night windy conditions and just taken this morning after quick shower - hence the bits of debris i.e leafs etc )


----------



## RustyW (Jan 27, 2013)

Just recieved my 75th Wax after pre ordering. Did not come with the inscribed lid. No apology. No contact in advance. I know it's not the end of the world but I wouldn't have bought it yet if I knew it was a bog standard pot. 
Detail enthusiasts are all about the details...how many of you have had this?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

RustyW said:


> Just recieved my 75th Wax after pre ordering. Did not come with the inscribed lid. No apology. No contact in advance. I know it's not the end of the world but I wouldn't have bought it yet if I knew it was a bog standard pot.
> Detail enthusiasts are all about the details...how many of you have had this?


Does it look like the lid on the 1st page ?

If not, then I'd contact whoever you ordered from and advise and see if you can arrange a swap :thumb:


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

RustyW said:


> Just recieved my 75th Wax after pre ordering. Did not come with the inscribed lid. No apology. No contact in advance. I know it's not the end of the world but I wouldn't have bought it yet if I knew it was a bog standard pot.
> Detail enthusiasts are all about the details...how many of you have had this?


If I'm correct I believe there was a limited number of the signed 75th wax lids. Looking at the Turtlewax website, it looks like I'm right: 
_*The Limited Edition 75th Birthday signed lid is now sold out. We are shipping black lids only. The actual product is identical. *_

https://www.turtlewax.co.uk/products/turtle-wax-75th-birthday-ceramic-graphene-paste-wax-uk-1

I'd still be annoyed if I was you because you pre-ordered!


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

The signed lid is only a sticker anyway.


----------



## RustyW (Jan 27, 2013)

Even if it is a sticker l I'm not happy. Going to return for a refund. Feel like I've been taken advantage of.... if the product turns out to be any good when used by real people I can always buy another at a time that suits me.


----------



## mattd938 (Apr 18, 2016)

I too pre ordered and only got a black lid. when i ordered all the pictures showed a nice lid and tbh that's the one i was under the impression of getting

no applicator included either


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

So I preorder this wax on the 8th March. Had the signed lid etc and was due the 12th March.

Then all of a sudden, I'm sure the picture of the wax changed to a plain black lid and the delivery date changed to 17th march.

I received it today. Smells ok, the pour wasn't the best but feels nice in my fingers. You can tell this was mass produced and not quality time taken to pour.

But with the above changes to my order, I wish I had screen shot all this information before they changed it. Yet I can't prove anything.

Personally I feel like returning the product after things was changed without my notice.

Will they give me a full refund after finger swiping? Unsure. But at least I paid with PayPal.

Normally I use Soft99 water block on clients cars as it's quick, easy, epic water behaviour but fancied a change. After the quick sheeting it does with this product, I thought it would be decent for clients cars.

But I feel like I've been shafted without lube


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

jd1982 said:


> So I preorder this wax on the 8th March. Had the signed lid etc and was due the 12th March.
> 
> Then all of a sudden, I'm sure the picture of the wax changed to a plain black lid and the delivery date changed to 17th march.
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famine_in_Yemen_(2016%E2%80%93present)

For a sticker.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

If I remember correctly, it was a first come first serve for the limited edition version. I would imagine with all the youtuber support that the US snatched up every Limited edition as soon as Pan released his video.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Just had an email from Turtle Wax!

Thank you for being among the first to order our new 75th Ceramic + Graphene Paste Wax. We’ve heard from some of you that the lid you received was not the one you expected. That’s on us.

Admittedly, we wanted to allow everyone in the U.K. to order our innovation at the same time as those in the U.S. While we can promise you that the formula and results from using the product are the same, we are still working on perfecting other elements in terms of consistency from market to market. This includes packaging, but also a few areas of fulfillment that ultimately led to the Paste Wax lid mix up.

With that, we apologize. We value our community, which includes you, above all, so we want to make it right in the ways which we can. While we’re unable to offer additional limited-edition lids, we would like to do the following:

1. We will be issuing a 10% refund on your Paste Wax order. While we understand the desire for the special lid, and we know this doesn't make us for it, we completely stand by the product’s performance and are certain the results will speak to that when you use it. It’s a truly powerful innovation.

2. As always, we have more innovations up our sleeve, including our Hybrid Solutions Interior Detailer, which we are formally announcing next month. We want you to be the first to get your hands on this particular product – for free. No detailers or influencers (yep, that includes Pan The Organizer) have had the chance to test it out and share their review yet, so it’ll be an exclusive sneak peek before everyone else has the chance to try it. You can expect to receive this in the next 2-3 working days along with any other missing items from your order.

Can't grumble at that!


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

minimadmotorman said:


> Just had an email from Turtle Wax!
> 
> Thank you for being among the first to order our new 75th Ceramic + Graphene Paste Wax. We've heard from some of you that the lid you received was not the one you expected. That's on us.
> 
> ...


That's pretty impressive. Won't help people who collect waxes but I think that's a fair offer nonetheless! See, that's how a big company handles a misstep, unlike Zymol...


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

minimadmotorman said:


> Just had an email from Turtle Wax!
> 
> Thank you for being among the first to order our new 75th Ceramic + Graphene Paste Wax. We've heard from some of you that the lid you received was not the one you expected. That's on us.
> 
> ...


Good Customer Service for sure :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi I didn’t get the 75th annvisary lid on my graphene wax and I was one of the first to order 
From 
Paul wood****


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone given the interior detailer a go yet? I've got mine but haven't touched it yet.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

roscopervis said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Famine_in_Yemen_(2016%E2%80%93present)
> 
> For a sticker.


Eh? What you in about in your comment?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


> Good Customer Service for sure :thumb:


I've had a reply from my rant/complaint.

Hey, Joseph. Thank you for sharing this honest feedback. We really appreciate it. While we stand by the product and its performance, we know a lot of people did not get the lid they expected. You should have received an email about this, where we're offering a 10% refund as well as sending our latest innovation (launching next month officially) for an exclusive preview just to those individuals who did not receive that special-edition lid. That said and knowing how unhappy you are with the product in general, we would be willing to offer a full refund if you're aligned. Thank you again for all of this; we've passed it along to our wider customer care team as well as R&D for consideration. Thank you!

After speaking with them, I got my full refund back within 1 hour. So excellent customer care &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

jd1982 said:


> Eh? What you in about in your comment?


Well if it's lost on you then I guess you have no perspective on things, lack empathy or a grasp on a bigger picture.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

This might ruffle a few feathers but I did get a stickered 75 lid on my wax pot. This morning, the postman gave me a little package and this was in it - totally unexpected!

I didn't ask for it and I didn't expect to get it. It was free so I'm very happy with that. Perhaps Turtlewax are sending them out to all purchasers of the new wax?

2 new products to try!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

roscopervis said:


> This might ruffle a few feathers but I did get a stickered 75 lid on my wax pot. This morning, the postman gave me a little package and this was in it - totally unexpected!
> 
> I didn't ask for it and I didn't expect to get it. It was free so I'm very happy with that. Perhaps Turtlewax are sending them out to all purchasers of the new wax?
> 
> ...


I'd say the Turtlewax would be better on the car rather than the duck and squirrel, although you may be able to use the latter for the final buff.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Received my Interior Detailer, this morning, got to say, excellent customer service, by Turtle Wax. Well done.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I got my interior detailer this morning too plus I had the correct lid on my wax the other week. Turned about to be extremely good value - large tub of wax polish a bottle of interior detailer for £30!


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

cleslie said:


> I got my interior detailer this morning too plus I had the correct lid on my wax the other week. Turned about to be extremely good value - large tub of wax polish a bottle of interior detailer for £30!


I got 15% of my original wax order with a discount code I got for signing up some time ago so I'm at £25.50 for wax and interior detailer (and I got the lid).


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Lexus-is250 said:


> I'd say the Turtlewax would be better on the car rather than the duck and squirrel, although you may be able to use the latter for the final buff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


How dare you! My SquirrelBill brand will take the world by storm I tell you! Softness of a squirrel, hardness of a duckbill. Look at those wild predators!

STORM!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Had the email about the refund and interior detailer but not received anything yet


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Just received a dispatch notification so I guess it is on its way!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

I’ve tried pm them twice and sent a email no response so not that good customer service for me 😔


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

IanG said:


> Had the email about the refund and interior detailer but not received anything yet


Got dispatch note late this afternoon so it's on it's way


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

My interior detailed arrived today. Guess the 10% refund will appear at some point. Excellent customer service from Turtle Wax. Hope to try it over the weekend. Like the 75 anniversary wax also. Great reviews. Turtle have really upped their game. A certain other US company (begins with a Z) could learn an awful lot from this. Feel for their UK distributor who appears to have had no support from the US. Turtle have been great on what was a relatively minor logistical issue.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Anyone else not had their 10% refund or is it just me?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

How much was this wax and how BIG is the refund


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

£30 so £3 refund. Not bothered about the £3 just the principle.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Not heard anything either but as you say only £3.00 so no real issue


----------

